# my oh my...



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

..the box I have been waiting for has finally arrived Iceland:squintdan


----------



## bunk (Jul 21, 2007)

maybe a dumb question.... but whats in it???


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

more to come...


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Its wither an OSGiken gearbox or an engine.


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh man so how long are you going to make us wait?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

My guess is an OSG RB30


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Or RB32????


Patience is a virtue...


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## USDM R33 (Aug 7, 2007)

^^^ where in Iceland are u? when ever i go, i have never seen one


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I live 10minutes away from the airport in a small town called sandgerdi so it shouldnt be hard to find me 

3rd exit from the first roundabout and you´re there in 7minutes


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

?????
??????
???????
????????


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

here is the rest of the pics

: Gallery


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I bought it from Andy H..
I cant wait to get the rest of the parts Im going to buy before putting the engine in my gtr.
Im going to take my time and do this right.


----------



## Marteinn (Jun 23, 2007)

Can't wait to see this one done Teitur, catch you around


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Not a bad engine, but quite what we were expecting.. :chuckle: 

Its one of those time when you have something good, but you wrap it up VERY NICELY... :runaway:

So a high rev RB26 monster then?


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Nocturnal said:


> Not a bad engine, but quite what we were expecting.. :chuckle:
> 
> Its one of those time when you have something good, but you wrap it up VERY NICELY... :runaway:
> 
> So a high rev RB26 monster then?


I dont know about monster yet..but my aim is 450-500bhp


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good as always...

Why did you take off the TBO side skirt? Thought it looks good on your car...


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

I'll PM my adress so you know what to do with the box 

Awsome mate !


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Nocturnal said:


> Looking good as always...
> 
> Why did you take off the TBO side skirt? Thought it looks good on your car...


The sideskirt is inside the car...I was fitting new front wings I bought from Faz and had to remove the sideskirt.














Goodfellah said:


> I'll PM my adress so you know what to do with the box
> 
> Awsome mate !


haha you can have the box m8,when I have taken the engine out of it..LoL!


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

Looking good bro.....


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

Is that A do-luck front end?


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Eber said:


> Is that A do-luck front end?


nope,Its TBO but Japsalon do them now

http://www.japsalon.com/img/originals/JapSalon_R32_GTR_01.jpg


----------

